
LDraw: computer-aided design for serious Lego fans (SHA2017) - app4soft
https://media.ccc.de/v/SHA2017-306-ldraw_computer-aided_design_for_serious_lego_fans
======
app4soft
> LDraw™[0] is an open standard for LEGO CAD programs that allow the user to
> create virtual LEGO models and scenes. You can use it to document models you
> have physically built, create building instructions just like LEGO, render
> 3D photo realistic images of your virtual models and even make animations.
> The possibilities are endless. Unlike real LEGO bricks where you are limited
> by the number of parts and colors, in LDraw nothing is impossible.

> This talk[1] will introduce the LDraw ecosystem. We will examine several
> tools for creating virtual LEGO models, methods of creating high-quality
> renderings of your models, generating instruction booklets, and take a look
> at the underlying format in which parts are models are represented.

> I first got into LDraw when I was in 5th grade, and it was a very good
> bridge between my mechanical interests in the physical world (having a very
> LEGO-oriented childhood) and my initial math and programming interests in
> the virtual world. Creating models of new LEGO parts as they came out
> motivated me to learn basic linear algebra while still in elementary school,
> and motivated me to write many simple programs to manipulate the models I
> was creating.

> This is definitely a topic for all ages, future-hackers and AFOLs (Adult
> Fans Of LEGO) alike :)

[0] [http://ldraw.org/](http://ldraw.org/)

[1]
[https://program.sha2017.org/events/306.html](https://program.sha2017.org/events/306.html)

[youtube]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB7OswxdSvw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB7OswxdSvw)

~~~
app4soft
> LEGO® is a trademark of the LEGO Group of companies which does not sponsor,
> authorize or endorse this software.

[0] [https://www.lego.com/en-us/legal/legal-notice/fair-
play](https://www.lego.com/en-us/legal/legal-notice/fair-play)

